# Sam's Club Partners with Broomfield Sports and Entertainment



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Broomfield, Colo. - Broomfield Sports and Entertainment, LLC has announced a five-year founding partnership agreement with Sam's Club. The partnership makes them the official warehouse club of the Rocky Mountain Rage hockey team (Central Hockey League), the Colorado 14ers basketball team (NBA Development League), and Broomfield Event Center.

"Sam's Club is thrilled to be a part of the exciting things that are happening in Broomfield. This is our first-ever corporate partnership with a sports team or sports and entertainment venue. The Broomfield Event Center will be a great addition to the community and Sam's is proud to play a part," said Rod Wistrand, General Manager of Sam's Club Louisville (located off of Highway 36 and McCaslin Blvd.).

Sam's Club is a division of Wal-Mart Stores, Inc. It is one of the nation's largest warehouse clubs with more than 47 million Members nationwide. The first Sam's Club opened its doors in Midwest City, Oklahoma in 1983. That same year, two additional Clubs opened in both Kansas City, Missouri, and Dallas, Texas. From those initial three, SAM'S CLUB has expanded into a nationwide chain of more than 570 Clubs in the U.S., and more than 100 international locations in Brazil, Canada, China, Mexico and Puerto Rico.

"Sam's Club joins an impressive list of partners for this inaugural year. We are more than excited to have them on board as a corporate sponsor in our inaugural years, especially being the first sports teams to partner with Sam's Club," said Gary Hunter, President of Broomfield Sports and Entertainment.

Individual game tickets, group tickets, mini-plans and season seats for the Rocky Mountain Rage and Colorado 14ers are available now by calling 303-410-TIXS. Visit www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com for more information on pricing and benefits.


----------

